# Great Songs for Men to Heal from Infidelity



## Ever-Man (Jan 25, 2013)

I have noticed that TAM has a lot of men who are dealing with their wayward wives. This is a difficult issue for a man since infidelity has traditionally been an issue for woman. 

How does a man "heal" from infidelity with his masculinity intact? I suggest listening to music made BY REAL MEN who have suffered infidelity and over-come it's pain, not by crying like girls, but getting angry and learning to overcome the pain by killing it with wreckless behavior, and smashing things, the way an out-of-controll man does. 

Here are some songs that have helped me: 

Allman Brothers: Whipping Post

whipping post - the allman brothers band - YouTube

Limp Bizcit: Nookie

Limp Bizkit- Nookie (Lyrics) - YouTube


These songs helped me a lot. Anyone have others to share?


----------



## stevehowefan (Apr 3, 2013)

I find that no matter the situation I'm going through, anything by Tool corrects my issues.


----------



## badbane (Jun 9, 2012)

Theory of a Deadman - Santa Monica hell 
When you get over the ex and find a new girl friend then
Theory of a deadman - bad girlfriend


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Years ago in my first LTR I got the: "I love you, but there are other people in my life that I need" talk from my then girl friend. The one who left me for a woman.  This song helped me immensely and it still touches me now 32 years later. Torn Between Two Lovers https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E8LIYS7sKqU


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Nickelback Figured You Out - YouTube


----------



## twowheeltravel (Feb 4, 2012)

Michael Bolton 
"When I'm Back On My Feet Again"

Gonna break from these chains around me
Gonna learn to fly again
May be hard, may be hard
But I'll do it
When I'm back on my feet again
Soon these tears will all be dryin'
Soon these eyes will see the sun
Might take time, might take time
But I'll see it
When I'm back on my feet again

When I'm back on my feet again
I'll walk proud down that street again
And they'll all look at me again
And they'll see that
I'm strong

Gonna hear the children laughing
Gonna hear the voices sing
Won't be long, won't be long
Till I hear them
When I'm back on my feet again

Gonna feel the sweet light of heaven
Shining down its light on me
One sweet day, one sweet day
I will feel it
When I'm back on my feet again

And I'm not gonna crawl again
I will learn to stand tall again
No I'm not gonna fall again
Cos I'll learn to be strong
Soon these tears will all be dryin'
Soon these eyes will see the sun
Won't be long, won't be long
Till I see it
When I'm back on my feet again
When I'm back on my feet again
I'll be back on my feet again


----------



## Harken Banks (Jun 12, 2012)

Mumford and Sons The Cave Mumford and Sons, "The Cave" - YouTube

Also, check out Dig's thread at the Social Spot.

Edit: I should have read the original post more carefully. I'll second http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mcXYz0gtJeM

Also Sundown.


----------



## russell28 (Apr 17, 2013)

Drake or eminem for me right now.. and a little Sublime, 'same in the end' is a good one.

[Drake]
This here is on some truthful ****
It seems like everything I do, your used to it
And I hate hearing stories bout who you've been with

Swear I gotta hide, what I'm feelin inside
So you still think I'm confident and dumb

Is this gonna last? Your up on a pedestal
Are we moving too fast?
Feel like I'm in crazy competition with the past
This why I gotta ask, is

Anything I'm doin brand new?

Brand new, brand new, brand new, brand new
Is anything I'm doin brand new?
Brand new, brand new, brand new, brand new
Brand new girl

[Lil Wayne]
This here is on some remix ****
It seems like everything I do they're leakin it
And I hate hearin stories of who I'm sleepin wit

Thats when I gotta hide who I got in the ride
So she still thinks I'm confident and down

How long will this last
My life is on a pedestal am I movin to fast
It feels like I am in crazy competition wit my past
Thats why I gotta ask. . . .

Is anything I'm doin brand new
Brand new
Brand new
Brand new
Brand new

Is anything I'm doin brand new
Brand new
Brand new
Brand new
Brand new

Remix baby. .

If he can do good, then I can do better
Now baby any man would if he would know better
I don't wanna hear about him anymore
And I know you've heard this song before

Is anything I'm doin brand new?. . .

Brand new
Brand new
Brand new
Brand new

Show me if this is brand new
Brand new
Brand new
Brand new
Brand new


----------



## Cabsy (Mar 25, 2013)

There are so many. Music, listening and playing guitar, were huge crutches for me through this. The first song I learned was "Where Did You Sleep Last Night" / Nirvana cover. Pretty much every song I've learned since has been in the same theme. 

When I couldn't do any of the things I wanted to do, let alone the things that I needed to do, I could still pick up the guitar and play for hours to tracks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## russell28 (Apr 17, 2013)

You just reminded me that I used to know how to play a guitar, and I have an old Alvarez in the closet that's aged like a fine wine.. just need to get my fingers back in shape. 

edit: and some new strings...


----------



## Tryingtobreath (Jan 2, 2013)

Carry On By fun. 

Great empowering song for me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ever-Man (Jan 25, 2013)

Here is one from Chicago:

Fellin stronger everyday

Chicago-Feelin stronger everyday (lyrics in description) - YouTube

ANd the Marshal Tucker Band:

Can't you see

The Marshall Tucker Band - Can't You See (Original) HQ 1973 - YouTube


----------



## Squeakr (May 1, 2013)

"Just Passing Through" - Jason Laden
"All I Want" - Darius Rucker
"If You're Reading This" - Tim McGraw
and
"Facebook Friends" - Brad Paisley 

have helped me immensely, even though they can be downers. It shows me what I really mean to her and it makes her tear up and leave the room. For that reason, these songs help me to deal and move on with my situation.

Then there is the crank it up, grab a brew (almost always have Guiness on tap at the house), and shut the mind off songs:

"You're Crazy" and "Used to Lover her" - Guns N Roses (pretty much anything by them as well)

"Master of Puppets", "Last Caress-Green Hell", "Sanitarium" and "Battery" - Metallica (actually can put on the 2 disk greatest hits and let it roll).


----------



## jackalope1963 (Mar 22, 2013)

I thought the first thread I would post in was the Thorburn tread *"I'm back and it gets worse"* but a song that help me to heal and still put a smile on my face is the Grateful Dead - Hell in a Bucket (Studio Version) - YouTube. The part that really fit my ex wife is the lyrics of "You must really consider the circus It just might be your kind of zoo I can't think of a place that's more perfect for a person as perfect as you". It goes with her favorite line ( in her most annoying voice) *"it needs to be perfect"*.


----------



## Hurtin_Still (Oct 3, 2011)

...."Everything About You" - Ugly Kid Joe


----------



## Ovid (Oct 11, 2012)

limp bizkit - break stuff

Limp Bizkit - Break Stuff - YouTube

Its just one of those days 
When you don't wanna wake up
Everything is ****ed
Everybody sux
You don't really know why
But you want justify
Rippin' someone's head off
No human contact
And if you interact
Your life is on contract
Your best bet is to stay away mother****er
It's just one of those days!!

[chorus]
Its all about the he says she says bull****
I think you better quit
Lettin' **** slip
Or you'll be leavin with a fat lip
Its all about the he says she says bull****
I think you better quit talkin that ****
(Punk, so come and get it)
Its just one of those days
Feelin' like a freight train
First one to complain
Leaves with a blood stain
Damn right I'm a maniac
You better watch your back
Cuz I'm ****in' up your program
And if your stuck up
You just lucked up
Next in line to get ****ed up
Your best bet is to stay away mother****er
Its just one of those days!! 

[chorus]

I feel like ****
My suggestion is to keep your distance cuz right now im dangerous
We've all felt like ****
And been treated like ****
All those mother****ers that want to step up
I hope you know I pack a chain saw
I'll skin your ass raw
And if my day keeps goin' this way I just might break somethin' tonight...
I hope you know I pack a chain saw
I'll skin your ass raw
And if my day keeps goin' this way I just might break somethin' tonight...
I hope you know I pack a chain saw
I'll skin your ass raw
And if my day keeps goin' this way I just might break your ****in' face tonight!!
Give me somethin' to break
Give me somethin' to break
Just give me somethin' to break
How bout your ****in' face
I hope you know I pack a chain saw, what!!...
A chain saw, what!!...
A mother****ing chain saw, what!!...
So come and get it


----------



## love=pain (Nov 26, 2012)

P*ssed off and mad about it - Texas Hippie Coalition

Angry music is good to vent


----------



## onemic (Aug 14, 2012)

Deuces - Chris Brown 
**** what I said - Eamon
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ever-Man (Jan 25, 2013)

Gotta go with the classics: 

Led Zepplin's

"Your Time is Gonna Come"


----------



## Single Malt (May 2, 2013)

Here's A Quarter - Travis Tritt


----------



## workindad (May 7, 2011)

Brand new girlfriend by Steve Holy
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Harken Banks (Jun 12, 2012)

Girlfriend in a Coma always lightens the mood.


----------



## doubletrouble (Apr 23, 2013)

Cabsy said:


> There are so many. Music, listening and playing guitar, were huge crutches for me through this. The first song I learned was "Where Did You Sleep Last Night" / Nirvana cover. Pretty much every song I've learned since has been in the same theme.
> 
> When I couldn't do any of the things I wanted to do, let alone the things that I needed to do, I could still pick up the guitar and play for hours to tracks.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I've played guitar for 40 years but haven't since DDay. Just can't seem to get the groove back at the moment. I used to write and record songs, be in a band, all that equipment and many guitars. Gave away my saxophone (to a high school kid who needed one but still, wow....). Wish I could get the groove back. 

Oh, as for the thread, *She Runs Away *by Duncan Sheik
*Blue on Black* by KW Shepherd (prolly my all time fave for this heartache)
*Love the Way You Lie* by Eminem


----------



## Harken Banks (Jun 12, 2012)

Guns N' Roses-Used to Love Her - YouTube


----------



## hurt but not broken (Mar 9, 2013)

Sorry I know this is a boys club but music is very big for me and I use it to help express myself so I wanted to share. 

My husband Cheated on me and we are trying to work things out and these are a few songs that he has shared with me to help me. It still hurts, D day was almost 2 months ago, but sometimes the songs help. 

Songs from him to me:
Broken- Seether and Amy Lee Broken - Seether and Amy Lee (With lyrics) - YouTube 
Drunk enough- Angels Fall Drunk Enough - Angels Fall (Lyrics) - YouTube

These are a few songs that have helped me with the forgiving process. 
I won't give up on us- Jason Mraz Jason Mraz - I Won't Give Up (Lyric Video) - YouTube 
Stay- Rihanna Rihanna - Stay ft. Mikky Ekko (Lyrics) - YouTube
Just give me a reason- P!nk Pink - Just Give Me a Reason LYRICS - YouTube
Try- Pink Pink | Try (Sub. Español/English) Official Video - YouTube

If I was leaving him and looking for songs to empower me I like Kelly Clarkson Stronger and Behind these hazel eyes 

Love the way you lie- Eminem ft. Rihanna Eminem ft. Rihanna - Love the Way You Lie (song + lyrics) - YouTube


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

How about one for the ladies?

Your'e the reason our kids are ugly...
Loretta Lynn



You're the reason I'm ridin' 'round on recapped tires 
An' you're the reason I'm hangin' our clothes outside on walls 
An' you're the reason our kids are ugly, little darling 
Ah, but looks ain't everything And money ain't everythingBut, I love you just the same

You're the reason I changed to beer from soda pop 
An' you're the reason I never get to go to the beauty shop
You're the reason our kids are ugly, little darling
Oh, but looks ain't everythingAnd money ain't everythingBut, I love you just the same

I guess that we won't ever have, everything we need'Cause when we get ahead, it's got another mouth to feed

And that's the reason my good looks and my figure's gone
And that's the reason I ain't got no hair to combAn' 
you're the reason our kids are ugly, little darling
Ah but looks ain't everythingAnd money ain't everythingBut, I love you just the same


----------



## dsGrazzl3D (Apr 22, 2013)

From Depression Haze - a few songs here;

Where'd You Go - Fort Minor
Soul to Squeeze - Red Hot Chili Peppers
Into The Ocean - Blue October
Comfortably Numb - Pink Floyd
New York Minute - Don Henley
Snuff - Slipknot
Outside - Staind
Hurt _ Nine Inch Nails
Tears In Heaven - Eric Clapton
My Immortal - Evanescence
Nutshell - Alice In Chains
Black - Pearl Jam
Everybody Hurts - R.E.M.

_______________________________________
I feel music tells emotional stories so I feel songs are based on moods and each has their vibe... I have a few playlists which have different styles but each song has a similar style... For example my Playlist titles; 

Direct Testosterone Injection - (Is most Hard Heavy Metal and/or Rap)
Depression Haze - (all sad down songs mostly slow)
Sunshine & Smiles - (all upbeat fun and light songs)

and the last is well self evident...
Passionate and Sexy Memories of OUR Lusty Night


----------



## Juicer (May 2, 2012)

I got a bunch of songs uploaded to my Ipod after my DDay. I would go out driving for hours, and listen to music. Better than staying at home. 

I loved Look away by Chicago. Said what I wasn't strong enough to say during various times in my life. 

And some Eminem when I was heading for divorce. Like Love the way you Lie, Not Afraid. Feeds your anger and makes you look forward to divorce. 
And Unwell from Matchbox 20. People always looking at you, wondering and whispering about you, never having to realize or face the pain you do. 
P!nk's Try is also pretty good. Should make all WS listen to it. 
How you Remind me by Nickelback, is another good one. 

And listened to Green Day's Boulevard of Broken Dreams. 
Linkin Park's In the End hit me pretty hard also. 
And Mr. Brightside by The Killers. I actually think it was written about a cheating girlfriend or spouse. I finally got over the triggers it gave me. But that song is very spot on for me at least. 

And after the divorce, Lips of an Angel by Hinder. 
Probably others, but I can't remember them all.


----------



## Mtts (Apr 16, 2012)

I would post, but I can already tell not a single band I'm into would be recognized lol.


----------



## the enemy of fun (May 1, 2013)

I know this the Boy's Club but this one I'm listening to a lot these days. Angry-soundin' and you can dance to... But probably won't be as appreciated by manly men. 

Wish I can post the youtube link but I don't want to be flagged for spamming(?)


MAROON 5 - Makes Me Wonder

I wake up with blood-shot eyes
Struggled to memorize
The way it felt between your thighs
Pleasure that made you cry
Feels so good to be bad
Not worth the aftermath, after that
After that
Try to get you back

I still don't have the reason
And you don't have the time
And it really makes me wonder
If I ever gave a **** about you

Give me something to believe in
Cause I don't believe in you anymore
Anymore
I wonder if it even makes a difference to try
So this is goodbye

God damn my spinning head
Decisions that made my bed
Now I must lay in it
And deal with things I've left unsaid
I want to dive into you
Forget what you're going through
I get behind, make your move
Forget about the truth

I still don't have the reason
And you don't have the time
And it really makes me wonder
If I ever gave a **** about you

Give me something to believe in
Cause I don't believe in you anymore
Anymore
I wonder if it even makes a difference,
It even makes a difference to try
And you told me how you're feeling
But I don't believe it's true anymore
Anymore
I wonder if it even makes a difference to cry
So this is goodbye

I've been here before
One day I'll wake up
And it won't hurt anymore
You caught me in a lie
I have no alibi
The words you say don't have a meaning
Cause

I still don't have the reason
And you don't have the time
And it really makes me wonder
If I ever gave a **** about you
And I...and so this is goodbye

Give me something to believe in
Cause I don't believe in you anymore
Anymore
I wonder if it even makes a difference,
It even makes a difference to try
And you told me how you're feeling
But I don't believe it's true anymore
Anymore
I wonder if it even makes a difference to cry
So this is goodbye
So this is goodbye, yeah


----------



## Keepin-my-head-up (Jan 11, 2013)

NUMB by Linkin Park


----------



## sarcasmo (Feb 1, 2013)

Gives You Hell - The All-American Rejects

"When you see my face, hope it gives you hell, hope it gives you hell.
When you walk my way, hope it gives you hell, hope it gives you hell.
When you find a man that's worth a damn and treats you well,
Then he's a fool, you're just as well, hope it gives you hell."

For the ladies, You Oughta Know - Alanis Morissette
(though, it's really not a bad song for guys to listen to either)


----------



## russell28 (Apr 17, 2013)

Evil, I've come to tell you that she's evil, most definitely
Evil, ornery scandalous and evil most definitely
The tension is getting hotter I'd like to hold her head underwater 

-Sublime


----------



## Dad&Hubby (Aug 14, 2012)

Great thread. I almost started one myself

As doubletrouble said earlier. Blue on Black by Kenny Wayne Shepherd is good.

But I gravitate towards anger in my music
I stand Alone - Godsmack
Miserable - Lit 
But one recently that makes me smile when talking with my ex.
Blow by Atreyu (had to replace a few words and don't blare this song with kids around, the swears are VERY CLEAR)

So fARkin' blow those words out the back in your head,
I've heard it all and I'm done with that sheet,
You tell me lies, and you get what you get,
So blow those farkin' words out the back in your head.

Oh my God did you just hear
Lies are coming back in style?
Oh my God this seems so real that they find you,
And confine you

So shut your mouth, we've heard it all.
Hypocrite's and critics all
Can fark off we do this for our souls,
Our souls.

What they say, won't make us go away.

So farkin' blow those words out the back in your head,
I've heard it all and I'm done with that sheet,
You tell me lies,
And you get what you get,
So blow those farkin' words out the back in your head.

We're not sorry and we won't conform.
It's not our choice but something inborn.
If we fail followin' are hearts
Can you blame us? (No, no, no)

A square peg in a black hole
We don't fit in that's the way it goes.
You shouldn't act like you're better than us,
Cause you're not.
(No, no, no)

What they say, won't make us go away.

So farkin' blow those words out the back in your head,
I've heard it all and I'm done with that sheet,
You tell me lies,
And you get what you get,
So blow those farkin' words out the back in your head.

So farkin' blow those words out the back in your head,
I've heard it all and I'm done with that sheet,
You tell me lies,
And you get what you get,
So blow those farkin' words out the back in your head.
(Blow, blow, blow)
Blow those farkin' words out the back of your head.

Tell yourself yourself you're not alone at all.
(Looking out your window, know you're all alone)
Oh, tell yourself you're not alone at all. (At all)
(Staring out your window, know you're alone)

What they say, won't make us go away.
Go away, go away, go away.

So farkin' blow those words out the back in your head,
I've heard it all and I'm done with that sheet,
You tell me lies,
And you get what you get,
So blow those farkin' words out the back in your head.

So farkin' blow those words out the back in your head,
I've heard it all and I'm done with that sheet,
You tell me lies,
And you get what you get,
So blow those farkin' words out the back in your head.


----------



## russell28 (Apr 17, 2013)

.....
It's a little too late to say that you're sorry now
You kicked me when I was down
But what you say just (don't hurt me)
That's right Biatch (don't hurt me)
And I don't need you (no more)
Don't want to see you (no more)
Ha, Biatch you get (no love)
You showed me nothing but hate
You ran me into the ground
But what comes around goes around (yeah, yeah)
I don't need you (don't hurt me)
That's right (you don't hurt me)
And I don't need you (no more)
Don't want to see you,
Ha, Biatch you get (no love, no, no love, no, no love, no, no love)
Ha, Biatch you get (no love, no, no love, no, no love)
And I don't need you (no more)
Get em

I'm alive again
More alive than I have been in my whole entire life......


-Eminem


----------



## SomedayDig (Jul 17, 2012)

Only one rap song I've ever liked. Eminem 'Lose Yourself'.


...The clock's run out, time's up over, blauw!
Snap back to reality, Oh there goes gravity
Oh, there goes Rabbit, he choked
He's so mad, but he won't give up that
Easy, no
He won't have it, he knows his whole back's to these ropes
It don't matter, he's dope
He knows that but he's broke
He's so stagnant, he knows
When he goes back to his mobile home, that's when it's
Back to the lab again, yo
This whole rhapsody
He better go capture this moment and hope it don't pass him...


----------



## russell28 (Apr 17, 2013)

SomedayDig said:


> Only one rap song I've ever liked. Eminem 'Lose Yourself'.
> 
> 
> ...The clock's run out, time's up over, blauw!
> ...


I had to leave most of the lyrics to 'no love' out.. would have been lots of ******** 

It's a great powerful song.. Lil Wayne is amazing, and the sample of 'don't hurt me...' reminds me of those crazy guys from SNL. Worth a listen if you don't mind bad words.

Eminem - No Love (Explicit Version) ft. Lil Wayne - YouTube


----------



## SomedayDig (Jul 17, 2012)

My Ma taught me all the bad words. They're okay by me


----------



## Hortensia (Feb 1, 2013)

Cher - Strong Enough nails it  But seriously. In my opinion, if you're trying to heal, the last thing you should do is listen to songs about break-up and how you've been hurt, how they will be sorry and come back crying to you. Even for songs like Strong Enough - it still keeps your mind on the issue.
What you need in your situation is to cheer up. Listen to upbeat hits that will lift your mood. Great rhythm, not talking about break-ups or sad things. Examples : Lady Gaga's most songs, Don Omar - Danza Kuduro, etc. You got the idea. 
No more break-up songs. Host a party, dance salsa, watch a comedy. That's healing.


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

The Eagles-Already Gone


----------

